# Stock Picking Using A Dart



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2020)

As I hope I have shown these two long days in to this trading month the use of a dart is as good as any way of entering a stock. My good friend from the Bush years, Don Rumsfeld wisely said apropos of our knowledge. 




One need look no further than the ASF July 2020 Competition to see the wisdom of using a dart. AR9 is up 71.3% finishing at 21.5c in 2 days and I believe that but for an energetic bout of carpet hoovering @Dona Ferentes could have sold them at 30c shortly after 10.30 am. 

Rumsfeld said and it can be applied to much of the stock market, (as many a bank CEO's mum's portfolio buy/sells will prove) there are many un/known/un/knowns privy to only a few. Charting circumvents this to some degree but it appeared a better strategy in "the old days" before quants, and shorters and then large investing houses mastered Technical Analysis. 

As @tech/a has attested money management and knowing when to get out is just as important. I now have the perfect dart. However my epidemiologist friend standing no closer than 1.5m from me here at the Ross Island Hotel tucking in to a tasty Rib Fillet is vehement that correlation is not causation. (Don't ask me, she comes out with some very deep stuff). She has advised me to get a monkey for the August competition, to prove my thesis. 




I now seek a monkey to attend at the hotel prior to the next competition. Full of the realisation that monkeys are vegan, I can understand that any member of ASF may be wary of entrusting such a pet to a carnivore such as I, and have thus arranged with a trusty debtor of mine in the suburb of South Townsville who votes Green to care for the animal and train it in dart throwing. He is very good with animals but hopeless at Texas Holdem and owes me.

This will finally lead to a level jungle in the ASF Competition. I doubt if AR9 will win, but if it does it will be by a mile at this rate.

gg


----------



## tech/a (2 July 2020)

Disillusioned ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2020)

tech/a said:


> Disillusioned ?



Yes.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As I hope I have shown these two long days in to this trading month the use of a dart is as good as any way of entering a stock. My good friend from the Bush years, Don Rumsfeld wisely said apropos of our knowledge.
> 
> View attachment 105486
> 
> ...



 Rumsfeld was merely quoting Rand Corporation analysis from the 1950's. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Rumsfeld was merely quoting Rand Corporation analysis from the 1950's. You can't make this stuff up.



Thanks @Dona Ferentes . Zizek reckons the unknown knowns are the most dangerous. I did read somewhere that the combination goes very much further back than the 1950's as far back as to Greek or Roman philosophy. If I can find it I'll let you know. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

Oh that Žižek. Elvis Žižek, I believe.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

Apologies; doing a baz on you

.. ἔοικα γοῦν τούτου γε σμικρῷ τινι αὐτῷ τούτῳ σοφώτερος εἶναι, ὅτι ἃ μὴ οἶδα οὐδὲ οἴομαι εἰδέναι.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I now seek a monkey to attend at the hotel prior to the next competition.



Ok, I'll be there...
Will bring my own dart though.... don't trust your infrared laser guided mm accuracy pinpoint dart head...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

I'll do backup (my August tip??)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Apologies; doing a baz on you
> 
> .. ἔοικα γοῦν τούτου γε σμικρῷ τινι αὐτῷ τούτῳ σοφώτερος εἶναι, ὅτι ἃ μὴ οἶδα οὐδὲ οἴομαι εἰδέναι.



Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Είμαι άγνωστος, άγνωστος.


----------



## tech/a (2 July 2020)

Some of us know enough !


----------



## barney (3 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As I hope I have shown these two long days in to this trading month the use of a dart is as good as any way of entering a stock.




Your point is well made @Garpal Gumnut , but I must say, personally my dart throwing has improved since I sharpened my darts 

Where large amounts of money is involved, subterfuge manifesting as randomness can often throw us off the scent (cent, for those who enjoy a pun)  

It can be a frustrating sport we play.  ps I have a spare monkey you can borrow. pps He has no arms


----------



## explod (3 July 2020)

Dart throwing creates attention to the side of the board. Us shearers were usually weary and replacing our fluids from the stool. However the young shed hands loved playing darts against the rigors at the nearby well controlled by Exoil.  So got in at 10 cents and sold a few months later (1968) at  90 cents.

GG of course will be well above board and ignoring such wild rumors.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As I hope I have shown these two long days in to this trading month the use of a dart is as good as any way of entering a stock.




... but don't drill too deep. As I remember from my Cambridge days, a chap, New Zealander I believe, said:
_



			If *your experiment needs statistics*, you ought to have done a better experiment. It was quite the most incredible event that has ever happened to me in my life. It was almost as incredible as if you fired a 15-inch shell at a piece of tissue paper and it came back and hit you.
		
Click to expand...


_


----------



## jbocker (4 July 2020)

Using  the dart theory one must remember the tried and tested, the second hand dart board.  It has had many pricks invested in it, to make a score, but even the best dart has pulled out.


----------



## barney (4 July 2020)

jbocker said:


> It has had many pricks invested in it




Ouch .... yet brilliant


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 July 2020)

With just 1 day's trading left this month the Advanced Dart Stock Trading System © on AR9
lies third behind @access on EXR and @Dona Ferentes holding a good lead with TNT. 

I am making some tweaks to the dart tomorrow and will announce my pick after the market closes. The system is undergoing final testing in October and I plan to float it on the ASX under the ticker DUH, Dart University Holdings. A pre-float issue of shares to professional and sophisticated investors, the lame, the blind, and the deaf, comprising 100 Billion shares will be announced prior. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 August 2020)

It is August 7th already and my pick in the ASF Stock Competition with the dart was GED, without the use of a monkey as @frugal.rock never turned up to the Ross Island Hotel, or if he did I was in Brisbane ( Sorry Rock ). The monkey would not have been noticed so I didn't interrogate my fellow imbibers.

It began earlier this week in second last place and is now second on the leader board. Had I had the sense to buy it I could have exited today at a 25% profit.

Next competition I will further refine "Stock picking with a Dart" to "Trading with a Dart", not alone as an entry signal but incorporating an exit strategy.

Meanwhile let us see if GED can achieve triple figures profit over the course of the month.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 August 2020)

could have stayed with your previous month, and you'd be up again 25c to 44c


----------



## frugal.rock (7 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is August 7th already and my pick with the dart was GED, without the use of a monkey as @frugal.rock never turned up to the Ross Island Hotel, or if he did I was in Brisbane ( Sorry Rock ). The monkey would not have been noticed so I didn't interrogate my fellow imbibers.



No bother.
I don't think I was put out. The trip was like a dream...
A happy snap whilst there...



I hope that @rederob takes the cake this month...
It's the only stock in the list that am holding...


----------



## barney (7 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> A happy snap whilst there...




Fair dinkum ... nice pants!!

ps Have you considered electrolysis


----------



## jbocker (8 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...
> 
> Next competition I will further refine "Stock picking with a Dart" to "Trading with a Dart", not alone as an entry signal but incorporating an exit strategy.
> 
> ...



That can only happen if the stock sits on the triple ring.
One of the finer darticulate points of Dartrading.


----------



## jbocker (8 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Next competition I will further refine "Stock picking with a Dart" to "Trading with a Dart", not alone as an entry signal but incorporating an exit strategy.



I could help out Garpel. I have in my possession a rare edition given to me by my Pop before he went away for Trading Inside or something. Popiscle (as I called him because he was really cool) was going to flog the publication which he bought from Charles (Chuck) Dartzmorr 'I Made a Million Pounds with ONE Dart.' It is a bit dated, but I could rip out some pages of my favourite Dartrade techniques. and post them on this thread. Favourites like The Reverse Sold, The Contrarian technique, The Vacuum and a few more. If you already have a copy let me know, Popiscle never told me if ever sold any.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 August 2020)

jbocker said:


> I could help out Garpel. I have in my possession a rare edition given to me by my Pop before he went away for Trading Inside or something. Popiscle (as I called him because he was really cool) was going to flog the publication which he bought from Charles (Chuck) Dartzmorr 'I Made a Million Pounds with ONE Dart.' It is a bit dated, but I could rip out some pages of my favourite Dartrade techniques. and post them on this thread. Favourites like The Reverse Sold, The Contrarian technique, The Vacuum and a few more. If you already have a copy let me know, Popiscle never told me if ever sold any.



Thank you @jbocker . I plan a trip to the Swan River Colony once the borders open again and we can dust off the manuscript together.

I will be staying at the DoubleThree by Hilton Hotel in Northbridge, one of the many Trips I plan in investigating my new technique for an upcoming book, entitled. "No Bulls Hit Riches".

gg


----------



## jbocker (9 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I will be staying at the DoubleThree by Hilton Hotel in Northbridge, one of the many Trips I plan in investigating my new technique for an upcoming book, entitled. "No Bulls Hit Riches".



Hey we could catch up. I like the title ...gotta say it loud and fast. Perfect for Spruiking


----------



## jbocker (9 August 2020)

As promised an excerpt from Chuck Dartzmor's I Made a Million Pounds with ONE Dart.

*The Reverse SOLD. (R-SOLD)*
Selecting candidates:
 this is easy, you know these shares. They are the shares that were certain to do very well. But didn't, and you lost money sometimes a lot.  So you sell them. Then when SOLD they REVERSE and climb rapidly and significantly.
I know  the ASF gurus say there should be no emotion in share trading, even when (the little  bloody mongrel sh*t) shares dont go to plan.  So you put these on the dart board for the following month tipping selection. There is potentially some satisfaction of winning without risking more dollars.

The selection technique (rules):
A run up is required.
This needs to be done at a time when no sensitive ears are around.
Assign the R SOLD shares to numbers or portions of the board.
Take one dart.
Go to the end of you run up.
Run to the launch line.
At the launch line throw the dart yelling the following... (insert you favourite rude words)
_TAKE THAT YOU _____ MISERABLE ______, ________R-SOLD ______ SHARES!!!!_
This is very therapeutic.
I have personally used the DK Lillee delivery and the Jeff Thompson sling. With a BIG snarling glare at the board to finish off.

To qualify as a valid selection, the dart must be imbedded in the board to (at least)  1/2" along the barrel grip on the dart. Otherwise its a no throw.

You now have your selection.

_Note_ this a very successful technique in that many selections attain positive results. On the last day of the comp the share will often attain (or slip) to 4th.
_Final note_, dont invest in the selection as it will live up to its name R-SOLD share.

NEXT.  coming soon...If you are a fan of Dogs of the Dow you will love this one


----------



## jbocker (14 August 2020)

OK 'Dogs of the Dow' was something that probably had been adapted from Chuck Dartzmorr's book. The selection process (very generically) is to select the poorest performing stocks from the top 20 stocks at the end of the year and back for a turnaround in the following 12 months. 
But in the ASF monthly competition the dartrade strategy is known as 

*The Mongrels of the Month*
Selecting candidates:
Just look at the results for the previous months competition listing and pick the 5 worst performers of the month, assign them to different sections of the dart board.

The selection technique (rules):
Take one dart and throw it at the board.
What it hits is the selection for the next months competition
CAUTION: Make sure you are not holding spare darts! In disbelief, there is a strong tendency to slap your forehead when you see the selection.
NOTE: There is a timing issue here, some tipsters repeat the selection again and early for the following month (I know that sounds absolutely stupid but I assure you, they do).


*BONUS*: so that you do not have to wait for the next strategy. I will give it to you NOW. 

*The Calendar Canines.
*
Selecting candidates:
This is similar to the 'Mongrel of the Month' but for the annual competition.
The selection candidates are taken from the ASF annual competition find the 20 poorest performers. Assign each candidate to a number 1 to 20 on the dart board.

The selection technique:
Take 5 darts casually throw at the board. They are your selections. If you happen to hit the  same number twice then that can be your TOP TIP, and then rethrow one of the two darts. Otherwise TOP TIP is the first dart.


OK Next coming soon is the *Contrarian* Dartrade strategy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2020)

Thank you @jbocker . The time you have invested in assisting me in both an entry and exit strategy using a dart is very much appreciated. As I possess probably one of the lower IQ's on ASF though, I found it too complex and am tending towards an Ockham's Razor approach. Simple, quick, neat and profitable, under all conditions.

I have been drawn towards using a substitute agent for the system, rather than a dart and am much attracted by some American cousins in Kentucky who use an axe. Although we are over one week before the last day for entering the September comp, time is of the essence.

As our Chief Health Officer in Queensland has banned TT (Topless Tuesday) at the hotel, there may be an opportunity to invoke some chaos theory in to the pick using an axe throw, as well as providing some eye candy for long term investors and Ross Island Hotel patrons by choosing suitably equipped young ladies and gents as throwers.

One of course would need the throwers to be blindfolded.

I will expand on my system using both a dart for entry and an axe for exit over the next week.

Disclaimer: This is not axe throwing advice. I am not a licensed axe thrower. Anyone following suggestions in this post should be aware that there are risks even death involved. Seek professional advice from a licensed axe thrower before axe throwing.



gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 August 2020)

"_By diverse means we arrive at the same end."_


----------



## Austwide (23 August 2020)

Confusing. I thought the Dart was for daily charts and the Axe for weekly.  

GG suggests the Axe can be used for either time frame.

I'll give it a go but stand clear.............


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 August 2020)

always a good time to bury the hatchet


----------



## bux2000 (23 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As our Chief Health Officer in Queensland has banned TT (Topless Tuesday) at the hotel, there may be an opportunity to invoke some chaos theory in to the pick using an axe throw, as well as providing some eye candy for long term investors and Ross Island Hotel patrons by choosing suitably equipped young ladies and gents as throwers.




It appears obvious this decision has resulted in a cover up But hopefully will ultimately result in a blanket ban. Perhaps the hotel could rename the event under the circumstances and in an effort to disguise and refine its results as TTT  Topless Tomahawk Tuesday
Perhaps the Hotels Health and Safety Officer could schedule a refresher course as the Health and Safety video submitted above does not really hit the spot.  .........Just saying.
 I offer a video below which may be more appropriate
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=using+a+tomahawk&iax=videos&ia=videos&iai=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8ADMTfSFWs

While watching the video I recognised a similarity in traits and was going to suggest renaming the event as CCT Cigar Cutting Tuesday but quickly realised the former would appear far more rounded.


----------



## bux2000 (23 August 2020)

In my haste to help reinstate and make safer Tuesdays most popular destination in Townsville I neglected to apologise in advance for the TSTT  (Totally Sexist Title and Tone) of the above post and educational video. 

Can I  Formally Apologise to anyone this may have offended

All the very best
bux


----------



## jbocker (24 August 2020)

jbocker said:


> OK Next coming soon is the *Contrarian* Dartrade strategy.



Ok I might finish off with this one for now. 

*The* *Contrarian* 
Selecting candidates:
What you aim for is a selection that no one would pick because it has had a massive drop in pricing but a contrarian would argue with a number of reasons that it will recover equally massively (no not just a dead cat bounce). The price drop must be very recent just prior to end of month and must be a fall of greater than 40%. (You can see that to recover to its former price in a month it will require an 80% increase. That will win most monthly competitions.)

The selection technique (rules):
Paste all the selections onto the dartboard board or assign numbers to the candidate stocks.
Take one dart and remove the shaft and flights (usually can be unscrewed) afix the dart barrel and tip to the wall so that the tip of the dart is facing outwards. Pick up the dartboard and throw at the affixed dart (it IS contrary to the normal, right?) With the board attached to dart, remove dart and board from wall, turn over an "wullar" you have your selection.
_(extract from  I Made a Million Pounds with ONE Dart. by Charles 'Chuck' Dartzmorr)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

As Agent 99 wrote elsewhere:
Timing + Sector + Dart = Outperformance ( )

https://corporatefinanceinstitute.c...ing-investing/what-is-the-random-walk-theory/
"If_, on the other hand, you believe that price movements are not random, then you should be polishing your fundamental and/or technical analysis skills, confident that doing such work will pay off with superior profits through actively trading the market".
_
Clearly, by making decisions and deploying capital, an investor will not get index returns (which index, btw?). It's a wonderful game.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 August 2020)

I am gratified by the interest in my Stock Picking System using a dart. Also by the generous advice on the subtle fine-tuning of an exit strategy. The latter so far has an axe and tomahawk thrown as the indicators of choice. 

I believe that all are agreed on an entry. A dart. It is what it is, to quote the Orange Loon in the White House.

A month is a long time in this heated market and an exit strategy needs to be available the evening before each trading day, should one not be satisfied with @Joe Blow 's generous $100 prize in the monthly competition but rather actually trade what pass as on life-support going outfits in the entries. In other words to exit before they croak it with a profit. 

I now have seven days and nights to finalise the exit.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (24 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I now have seven days and nights to finalise the exit.




No pressure then.

May the Gods be with you.

Remember ..... keep those tips sharp and the momentum behind you

What could possibly go wrong ........ the day of entry is a *Tuesday*

bux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 August 2020)

Having picked a stock using a dart for the September Competition that nobody on ASF had commented on for over 8 years I feel that an entry and exit strategy should be announced for ALL AND ANY STOCKS in the Competition. At least for CVV. Never heard of it?, me neither. 

The entry and exit will involve some mathematics rather than weapons. You will need a digital watch, a good eye, and the following prime numbers under 60 (there are 60 seconds in a minute that is why I chose these prime numbers) 2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23, 29, 31, 37, 41, 43, 47, 53, 59

Each evening after market close, should you wish to buy a pick look immediately at your watch. Remember the second number. If you have an analog watch just guess. Let us say it is 38. Pick the nearest prime number in the list above. This is 37. Add 3 and 7 to get 10. This is an even number. DO NOT BUY THE STOCK. Only buy if it is an odd number. e.g if the second hand is at 40 then 41 would indicate a BUY.

The same strategy should be used for selling. If it is an even number DO NOT SELL. Only sell if it is an odd number.

This strategy has not been tested and is currently awaiting patent. 

gg


----------



## barney (31 August 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This strategy has not been tested and is currently awaiting patent.gg




Geez ... And I thought the Mandelbrot Set was intricately detailed


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

Too complex, for me at least. My only precondition is that i don't actually hold.


----------



## bux2000 (1 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This strategy has not been tested and is currently awaiting patent.




I became so excited I spent the afternoon running your strategy over both sides of a full scape sheet of Gibrock, using my trustee builders pencil sharpened for a dart like edge.
 Finally at the bottom of the back page, a number.

 A number that surprisingly appears nowhere in your equations or strategies  ..............* 42*.


* 42: THE ANSWER TO LIFE, THE UNIVERSE AND EVERYTHING


https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...life-the-universe-and-everything-2205734.html
*
All the best
bux


----------



## barney (1 September 2020)

bux2000 said:


> *42: THE ANSWER TO LIFE, THE UNIVERSE AND EVERYTHING*




Prophetic indeed!

It has been suggested that the life span of donated blood is in fact 42 days ... spooky if true.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2020)

barney said:


> Prophetic indeed!
> 
> It has been suggested that the life span of donated blood is in fact 42 days ... spooky if true.



43 beans in every cup


----------



## barney (1 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 43 beans in every cup




One Bean too many D/F ..... Any bean above 42 must be a "has-bean"  

Out of interest :-   

Scientists Counted All The Protein Molecules in a Cell And The Answer Really Is 42


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 September 2020)

@barney 
you see, people who do puns, especially coffee puns
theyre just stirrers, trying to milk all the one-liners, creaming the easy puns
...all froth ...favourite technical trades are cup n handle shapes
...sweet jeezuss ...just stop it....treating us like mugs...what a johnny-come-latte

 "if you've ever thought about using that grinder app make sure you have a filter...mkay"


----------



## barney (1 September 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> @barney
> you see, people who do puns, especially coffee puns
> theyre just stirrers, trying to milk all the one-liners, creaming the easy puns
> ...all froth ...favourite technical trades are cup n handle shapes
> ...sweet jeezuss ...just stop it....treating us like mugs...what a johnny-come-latte  "if you've ever thought about using that grinder app make sure you have a filter...mkay"





Lol @Joules MM1   ... I hope no puns were harmed in the making of that post


----------



## jbocker (2 September 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> @barney
> you see, people who do puns, especially coffee puns
> theyre just stirrers, trying to milk all the one-liners, creaming the easy puns
> ...all froth ...favourite technical trades are cup n handle shapes
> ...



Brewdiful work.


barney said:


> Prophetic indeed!
> 
> It has been suggested that the life span of donated blood is in fact 42 days ... spooky if true.



that's just a bloody rumour.

I have been topping mine up with red and never needed a transfusion.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2020)

*PERU CHIRINOS*
*Light-medium body, well-rounded with white peach stone fruits. Honeyed sweetness, with passion fruit and cocoa notes.*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2020)

Ford Prefect for Sale. 




As New.

Only 42 Miles on clock.

Prefect for carrying Gold Bar or going to the Dart Club. 

No tow bar. No Grey Nomads need apply.

Contact my man Josef Švejk, Consulate of the Czech Republic in North Queensland, Boundary St. South Townsville. (Adjacent to the Ross Island Hotel)

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2020)

And now for the first trial on ASF of the soon to be patented system of entry called 
"The Ford Prefect System".

I will choose @Miner 's stock SHH which leads the Competition.

Should I buy or sell.

My second hand says 16. The nearest prime number is 17.
7 + 1 = 8.
8 is an even number.

DO NOT BUY SHH.

gg


----------



## jbocker (2 September 2020)

bux2000 said:


> 42: THE ANSWER TO LIFE, THE UNIVERSE AND EVERYTHING



In the aforementioned publication by Chuck Dartmorr there is a reference this this phenomenenum (sorry I have trouble saying that word). One that is fabled as happened on 11th February one year (rumour has it was in 1942 but you know how these things get exaggerated). Chuck used the dart board to pick horses. This day he had a horse assigned to 14 on his dartboard. Chucked his dart and it landed on triple 14 (yep thats 42) it is said he put 42 pound on it. It came in and paid a motza.
He sat down later on in the night and wrote it down in a diary ...and a chill ran down his spine... Feb 11 (42nd day of the year!!)

Well as a young man I was hugely impressed with this and thought I would repeat it myself on Feb 11 one year. I chucked my dart and it landed on triple 7. Oh well that maybe means something i thought. I  went to the races by taxi to Ascot and the number plate had at least two '7's in it. Ok I thought. Jumped in the car and got talking and the driver said he came to Australia or got married or something on July 7th. Got to the races and met me mates had a few bets and beers was doing pretty poorly I was down 20 odd bucks.
Then the 7th race came up and it dawned on me Hey whats horse number 7. Cant recall its name but I had feeling this was it. There was a strong field I looked over the bookies they were all about 5s and 6s and then one bookie spun up 7 to 1 and to boot his freking name was Sven. I checked my wallet and had $75  and I asked a mate for $2 to make it $77 and got it on at 7 to 1. Told all my mates the story they said I was an idiot and then ran off and put bets on the same horse. Sven the bookie had spun down to 5s by then so I had the best odds and I gave them crap about it. They said if you're on it Jocks so are we!!The race goes off we were cheering and yelling and GUESS WHAT!! It came 7th.


----------



## barney (2 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> GUESS WHAT!! It came 7th.




Lol  Great story Bock


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2020)

My apologies to @Miner for the wrong call on the Ford Prefect System on SSH. A stellar performance for the second day of the competition, gaining just over 18% in two days. We may have another @UMike -like performance on this stock.

The dart has given my pick CVV 4th place this evening for just over a 10% gain. The dart is a proven method.

I just need to finesse the buy/sell decision during the month on members' picks and to that end and in deference to Douglas Adams and The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, and with much encouragement from @bux2000 , @jbocker and my other mathematically and dart aligned friends and fellow members of ASF,* I have decided to add the number 42 to the Prime numbers under 60 in decision making*. This will require some adjustments to the code used and an increase in price to new subscribers.

Needless to say, all who posted on this thread, for their beta testing may have the system gratis with free updates in perpetuity. Thank you again.

For you lucky ones, think of it as being like becoming a sophisticated investor in Mayfair Platinum, or should that be Mayfair 101. I will be keeping an eye on the latter should they attempt to use my system in their sophisticated decisions. 

gg


----------



## Miner (2 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And now for the first trial on ASF of the soon to be patented system of entry called
> "The Ford Prefect System".
> 
> I will choose @Miner 's stock SHH which leads the Competition.
> ...



Thanks @Garpal Gumnut  GG for making my stock pick as an example.
Not sure how the hands work  . I agree with  your "DO NOT BUY SHH" .
I am not buying SHH any more.
I bought it at 0.0029 about 6 months back. Holding at current price of 0.013.
I can not buy now SHH because emotionally my original purchase price will always bite me. 

Dart worked but if I knew it will work, then would have  tripled my investment on first buy.


----------



## Miner (2 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My apologies to @Miner for the wrong call on the Ford Prefect System on SSH. A stellar performance for the second day of the competition, gaining just over 18% in two days. We may have another @UMike -like performance on this stock.
> 
> The dart has given my pick CVV 4th place this evening for just over a 10% gain. The dart is a proven method.
> 
> ...



No worry GG. Nothing to apology. It is a dart game and all for a good cause. I felt honoured that you mentioned my tip  in two postings !!
By the end of month , market would probably prove you were right in the first place .
But from my side, I want @UMike  to win again on CVN. My current stake on CVN is 50% negative. So if UMike repeats stellar performance, then I will at top of world. With my tip SHH, I will be happy to see my tip  at 10th position by the end of Sept .


----------



## jbocker (2 September 2020)

Miner said:


> My only comment on your DO NOT BUY SHH I agree.



Good sage advice I've been told never to buy SHH it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> Good sage advice I've been told never to buy SHH it.





Miner said:


> No worry GG. Nothing to apology. It is a dart game and all for a good cause. I felt honoured that you mentioned my tip  in two postings !!
> By the end of month , market would probably prove you were right in the first place .
> But from my side, I want @UMike  to win again on CVN. My current stake on CVN is 50% negative. So if UMike repeats stellar performance, then I will at top of world. With my tip SHH, I will be happy to see my tip  at 10th position by the end of Sept .



Its going to be a hell of a party when the soon to be multi millionaire owners of the Ford Prefect System have the first AGM at El Questro. 

I check CVN at 10.15 or thereabouts every morning. If it shoots up on volume there go I.

gg


----------



## bux2000 (3 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And now for the first trial on ASF of the soon to be patented system of entry called
> "The Ford Prefect System".




Ah the old Ford Defect .......now there is some fond memories, not renowned for its power or boot space, and not wishing to push .....but the Bentley may be  a better retrieval vehicle for those bars on the Antherton Tableland........for the Prefect powering up the only hill in Queensland empty is one thing..... the descent from those hefty heights laden with Gold Bars may need to be calculated using your newly devised "The Ford Prefect System".

I am sure the potential uses for the "The Ford Prefect System" are endless in ways you have not yet dreamed.

All the Best

bux


----------



## Springs (3 September 2020)

Garpal ive followed you into CVV Carvel great day good volume sellers thinning and relentless buying do it proper do it in Copper Dyor Springs


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 September 2020)

I might have an early night tonight with some Milo and a good read. 



> The Dice Man, a 1971 novel by career English professor George Cockcroft (writing under the pen name, "Luke Rhinehart") tells the story of a psychiatrist who makes daily decisions based on the casting of a die. Cockcroft describes the origin of the title idea variously in interviews, once recalling a college "quirk" he and friends used to decide "what they were going to do that night" based on ...




gg


----------



## bux2000 (3 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> I chucked my dart and it landed on triple 7






Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mayfair 101




With an obvious emphasis on 7 and wishing to at least appear in some small part a Sophisticated Investor, a need to include the number 101. I went back to where for me the excitement  had started that full scape sheet of Gibrock.

You can imagine my anger when I found my work glued, screwed,stopped and painted. I was not angry that my work was now sealed as part of a wall for the foreseeable future, but how simple it would have been at the time to pass the whole sheet through the office 2 sided copier.

Sorry to have let you down Garpal

All the best
bux

PS Just a thought, just before you nod off ....obviously you will be already thinking of an app. but what about including Astrology as part of your system .......Hmmm........ I guess that may become just something else to aim toward.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 September 2020)

First car I ever owned was a Ford Prefect. Bought it from my mate's parents, paid $50. 
Managed to get a couple of 9'6" surfboards on the roof racks. Hills were a challenge, but we got there. Just left earlier than the panel van lads.


----------



## Springs (4 September 2020)

CVV plenty of soaking up weak hands a low of .068 c then traded back to .077 c closing just off yesterday’s high  , with plenty of red  on the screens a good day and over 3 million traded makes it interesting  for next week always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2020)

I hereby change the name of January 2021 to Dartuary 2021. 

gg


----------



## jbocker (31 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I hereby change the name of January 2021 to Dartuary 2021.
> 
> gg



I am so looking forward to Dartuary 26. Ausdartralia day.


----------



## jbocker (31 December 2020)

For those whom  are in  quandary as to what to pick for the  2021 competition could I refer you to Post #27  an adaptation of Dogs of the Dow where you select the worst performers from this years comp and trust a reversal this year. The 2020 Calendar Canines. Darttrading at its best.
Remember before you dart off to NYE parties, Tonights the Night as Rod Stewart used to sing for getting your pricks into the dartboard.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I hereby change the name of January 2021 to Dartuary 2021.



 according to the Haruspican calendar?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 March 2022)

It is Dartch 2022, aka March 2022 and the market seesaws. 

It is very difficult to be constrained by Technical or Fundamental Analysis when there is extreme turmoil.

Should one stand back and turn off all news and computers? 

Take a drawdown or sit it out? It is always obvious in retrospect. 

Or throw a dart? 

Some excellent honest opinions on this ASF thread. 




__





						Dump it Here
					

Can you please demystify what "SPX" is :)  It is the S&P 500 Index, the top 500 companies in the US .   In Amibroker it has the symbol $SPX




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




gg


----------



## StockyGuy (11 March 2022)

Sitting it out would be a so much more agreeable proposition if not for high inflation.


----------

